# Paphs...



## Pete (Jan 16, 2011)

there's a ridiculous amount of plants in flower right now in my greenhouse. ..we've had strange weather lately. up and down.. the plants appreciate the coolness... enjoy

Paph. Moustache 'Crooked Creek' (a division I got from Rick, a year or two ago. compact growing and blooms regularly










_Paph. venustum_





_Paph. vietnamense_... 





_Paph. violascens_... this one is not of the best form but the color is nice on the petals.. and I have a difficult time with this species and any one that grows good enough to bloom is good for me!









_Paph. charlesworthii_ 'Kamakani'





_Paph. niveum_





_Paph. godefroyae var. leucochilum_ --first bloomer..this came out of one of sams 'florida red' crosses.. not sure which off the top of my head





happy slippers


----------



## MatfromSpain (Jan 16, 2011)

Very nice greenhouse!

I like Paph Moustache the best,
Thanks for sharing.

Mat


----------



## GuRu (Jan 16, 2011)

What an impressive show of well cultivated Paphs in flower !!
I like them all but the charly is my favourite !!:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Wendelin (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm impressed! You're surely a luky man to have al these beautiful Plants in bloom! :clap:


----------



## emydura (Jan 16, 2011)

WOW. They are all pretty amazing but the charlesworthii is a knockout.

David


----------



## hchan (Jan 16, 2011)

Paph Moustache for me. I just missed out on getting some seedlings of this one, dammit!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 16, 2011)

Great growing and I too like the Charlie most.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 16, 2011)

Impressive all!!!! WOW!!! How do you water them???


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 16, 2011)

Some impressive bloomers!!! I esp. like Paph. Moustache and the charles!!!! Jean


----------



## paphreek (Jan 16, 2011)

I agree with everyone else, but I like the niveum, too!


----------



## Justin (Jan 16, 2011)

those plants are all grown to perfection too...very nice!


----------



## etex (Jan 16, 2011)

Super blooms and a splendid greenhouse! Great growing!!! Thanks for showing us! My fav was the Moustache,too.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 16, 2011)

Can I say I hate you now..?  Great growing and blooming all of these... WishI was in your shoes now..


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow Pete!!

All kinds of cool stuff. It looks like you have tonsum in there too!


That is a nicely colored violascians. Unfortunately the more of them I see the less impressed I get with them. Especially considering their difficulty factor it makes me want invest more into something like wentworthianum or papuanum.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 16, 2011)

Great show Pete. The Paph. Moustache seems to do better in Hawaii! Have you ever had more then 3 flowers on it? 
All the species are sweet! The niv, viol amd chuck are killers! The corner bench, is that a moquettianum?


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 16, 2011)

MatfromSpain said:


> ......I like Paph Moustache the best,
> Thanks for sharing.Mat


:drool::drool::drool:That is one heck of a nice clone!:smitten::smitten:
I wanna say the Moustache's that I've seen don't have the outreaching petals.



GuRu said:


> .... the charly is my favourite !!:drool::drool::drool:


:drool::drool:OUTSTANDING !!!!:drool::drool:



paphreek said:


> I agree with everyone else, but I like the niveum, too!


Oh definitely!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 16, 2011)

Fabulous!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jblanford (Jan 16, 2011)

WOW!! What a great feeling it must be to walk into your Gh and see that display of blooms, just great..... Jim.


----------



## Pete (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks everybody! 
Rick-never more than three flowrs. and yes, tonsum season as well. i dont know whats in more abundance right now, tonsum or spicerianum, probably the latter..
biothansis-those little white pipes you see on the bench are an irrigation system i installed


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 16, 2011)

Beautiful leuco! Nice color.


----------



## John M (Jan 16, 2011)

Your plants and photos are wonderful, Pete. Thanks for posting them all. I love that venustum and of course, the Moustache! Congrats on having so much in bloom and all of them looking so fine.

Matfromspain; Welcome to SlipperTalk from Canada!


----------



## Dido (Jan 16, 2011)

I love all of your plants keep in posting picutres. 
Would like to have a greenhouse..


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 16, 2011)

Pete, I don't know what you're doing, but your doing it right. Beautiful show. I know you didn't ask but it's the niveum for me. Yep, that's my choice plant of the bunch.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2011)

Very nice! I like the venustum! Too bad about the curled back petals, though, but great colour!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 16, 2011)

Beautiful greenhouse, beautiful plants! I like the way you keep the plants from being on top of each other -- very neat, and good idea.


----------



## Pete (Jan 16, 2011)

air flow in between plants is critical.. rich.. they are just a bunch of cochlo species in the corner


----------



## John M (Jan 16, 2011)

One thing that I like about your plants, Pete, is that they get to live in Hawai'i....in an open air greenhouse! Man! I shoulda' been born in Hawai'i!


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 16, 2011)

Awesome blooms esp Moustache!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 17, 2011)

John M said:


> One thing that I like about your plants, Pete, is that they get to live in Hawai'i....in an open air greenhouse! *Man! I shoulda' been born in Hawai'i!*


So should I, it would be fine to live in that climate, wouldn't it!!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice! I especially like the chuck and the niv too!


----------



## chrismende (Jan 22, 2011)

Fabulous! Healthy, happy plants doin' their thing! Wonderful show. I stopped and looked hard at the niveum, too, while being utterly seduced by the charlie and the Moustache! Gotta look that one up.


----------

